# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Botanica (Flora) >  Proyecto LIFE Miera: ¿Cómo erradicar la chilca en la Ría de Cubas, en Santander?

## Jonasino

> El proyecto LIFE Miera investiga distintos métodos para acabar con la vegetación invasora, uno de los mayores retos del medio ambiente y la conservación de la naturaleza.
> 
> Y es que la proliferación de estas especies foráneas degrada de forma importante los ecosistemas naturales, desplazando e incluso haciendo desaparecer las especies nativas o autóctonas.
> 
> Bajo esta premisa, el proyecto LIFE Miera, promovido por Fundación Naturaleza y Hombre (FNYH), la Consejería de Medio Ambiente y MARE, tiene el reto de erradicar la chilca o bacaris en la Ría de Cubas, junto a la Bahía de Santander.
> 
> Se trata de arbusto procedente de Norte América resistente a la salinidad del agua que está ocupando la práctica totalidad de las márgenes de la Ría de Cubas, haciendo desaparecer los sauces, laureles o robles que hasta hace unos años crecían en la zona.
> 
>     El Proyecto LIFE Miera acaba de iniciar un banco de pruebas, en el que ensayará cuatro métodos diferentes de eliminación de la chilca
> ...


Fuente: iagua

----------

F. Lázaro (20-ago-2015),frfmfrfm (19-ago-2015),perdiguera (19-ago-2015)

----------

